

Australian net filter goes ahead - meric
http://www.smh.com.au/technology/technology-news/filter-goes-ahead-regardless-20100529-wmg7.html

======
meric
I've sent enough chain emails to my friends, letters to MP's, rants on
forums... I feel like giving up trying to stop this `net filter` imposed on
us.

